# Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2007...



## speedythief

*Contract Notes*


- Alonzo Mourning's buyout has been estimated between $10M and $11M.

- Joey Graham and Andrea Bargnani, as rookies under CBA05, have a different contract structure than Chris Bosh. The third and fourth years of Joey and Andrea's contracts are both team option years, meaning the team can choose to prolong their Raptors career, drop them, or renegotiate at those times. Only the fourth year used to be a team option with CBA99.

- Alvin Williams' contract was bought out through a clause that allows the Raptors to pay just $2M next season.

- Cash considerations were acquired in the Bonner/Williams for Nesterovic trade and in the Villanueva/Ford trade. The unknown amount of cash could counterbalance the Raptors new financial situation with Nesterovic.

- Jorge Garbajosa's contract is an estimate based on the widely reported $12 million dollars for three years figure. With 8% raises, the league maximum for unrestricted free agents, his contract would look as above.

- The most money Toronto could offer Chris Bosh in his extension was a starting salary of $12,455,000 with raises of 10.5% ($1,307,775) per annum. This is the maximum salary for a player of Bosh's NBA experience. However, the new CBA provides for signing bonuses of up to 20% of the total salary, dispersed over the whole of the salary evenly per year, which doesn't count towards the salary cap number (but presumably does affect the luxery tax situation). The exact size of Bosh's signing bonus is not known, though it is likely in the neighbourhood of six million dollars spread over the four years.

- Chris Bosh's contract extends beyond the years displayed in the above chart. Bosh has a fourth year option that he is very unlikely to exercise.

- Andrea Bargnani signed an 80%-scale contract with the remaining 40% (of possible 120% total) going to pay-off Benetton.

- TJ Ford signed a contract extension on Oct. 31st, 2006, extending him for three years plus one year as a player option. The reported sum total was $33M. The contract is incentives-laden so the exact numbers per year are unclear. The figures above are based on him earning his full potential and that total counting against our cap.


*Draft Notes*


- Toronto's 2007 first round pick is transferred to Charlotte via Cleveland from the Lamond Murray for Michael Stewart trade, but is top-15 protected. It is also top-14 (lottery) protected in 2008, and unprotected in 2009.

- Toronto owes Portland a second-round draft pick, top-50 protected, as part of the Damon Stoudamire trade.

- Toronto is owed a 2009 second round pick from New Orleans as part of the Aaron Williams trade.


*References*


Larry ****'s Salary FAQ
Patricia's NBA Stuff
Kneepad's Transaction Archive
Storyteller's Salaries
Hoopshype.com's Salary Page
ShamBull's Salary Page
SI.com Salary Report


*Note*


The information in this post may not be (and probably isn't) 100% accurate. If you find any errors please reply in this thread and the information will be evaulated and adjusted accordingly.</center>


----------



## skip2

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Wow, beautiful post. Very nice .

I found nothing wrong in that. Just like to point out (for no particular reason) that we DON'T have the LLE this year (many people believe we do) as we used it last year to sign Loren Woods (according to Jonathon G from realgm/draftcity(express now)).

Nice post again .


----------



## changv10

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Great post !

I didn't know that Calderon was signed for 3 years. Seems like a long time for a guy that really hasn't showned much. I hope he at least proves to be a serviceable backup point guard .


----------



## Divine Spammer

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Good post! 
Very informative. I didn't know and/or understand all this salary c(r)ap situation before. 

20 Million under the cap will be great. I can't wait..


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Quite the special treat.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

so if we make the playoffs and have a pick at 17 then we keep it but if we picking 8-13 than the Cavs get our pick?

If so I really hope we mske the post season.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> so if we make the playoffs and have a pick at 17 then we keep it but if we picking 8-13 than the Cavs get our pick?
> 
> If so I really hope we mske the post season.


I think you're mixed up. If we miss the playoffs, we keep our pick. If we make the playoffs and have the worst or second worst record among playoff teams, we keep our pick. The only way we lose our pick is if we are in the playoffs with the third-worst or better record (17th+ pick). I think that's the protection, anyways.

So we can make the playoffs and still keep our pick, but if we don't make the playoffs, we keep our pick for sure.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

If things go as hoped, Babcock is going to look like a genius after the 2006/2007 season for being patient and going with a full youthment. Prized free agent destination or not, we're going to have a lot of money to spend that summer. Could someone fill me in on how Bosh's free agent status effects our cap space? If unsigned, what amount of salary does he count against the cap- the qualifying amount? 

I love how Calderon is signed long enough to retain his Bird rights (three years right?). 

Damn I hope Denver chokes this year. Something I didn't know was that Kenyon is coming off knee surgery so has been taking it pretty easy this summer- nothing serious but just getting back into training now. Gotta pray that Seattle and the Twolves can keep our pick from the high twenties. 

Thank GG that he put some serious protection into the Lammond Murray pick. If we'd lost any of our recent draft picks we'd be in much worse shape but in two years time it won't be such a big deal. 

Starting to sound like Alvin should be close to retirement- not exercising his player option or possibility of a buyout. Should find out soon enough if he has any basketball left in those legs. Would be a good amount of cap relief if he called it quits. I really don't see him exercising his option if he can't play another game. 

I was really hoping we could start developing some players in Europe and now we've got two pretty good ones playing for pretty good teams. They don't count against the cap but we pretty much own them. When all those roster spots start freeing up, they're going to fill in the gaps very nicely. In the mean time it's so nice to have a point guard AND a big man in reserves: it allows us to focus on the best player available in upcoming drafts rather than being forced toward a need.

I guess Eric Williams will exercise his option? Hopefully he can start working towards being a good bench veteran this season. Matched with Mo P or Graham his defense will come in handy. Of course his extended contract will come off the books at the right time.


----------



## ballocks

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

i love what babcock's doing for the '10 summer. we could conceivably have ~ $50M of cap room. alright, maybe not, we'll probably extend a qualifying offer to charlie, but that still leaves ~ $45M. 

genius.

peace


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

If i were Joey G I'd be PO'd that Hoffa is making more than me.


----------



## Mr_B

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

good post really cleared things up


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Updated after James trade.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



speedythief said:


> Updated after James trade.


Your always on top of things.


----------



## The Mad Viking

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



SkywalkerAC said:


> I love how Calderon is signed long enough to retain his Bird rights (three years right?).


Yes, very astute. Cheap insurance for the longshot that he becomes a starter.



> Starting to sound like Alvin should be close to retirement- not exercising his player option or possibility of a buyout. Should find out soon enough if he has any basketball left in those legs. Would be a good amount of cap relief if he called it quits. I really don't see him exercising his option if he can't play another game.


Huh? Who in this world turns down $14.5 million? Simply no chance of this happening.

From a financial perspective, it should really have been Alvin that they bought out, instead of Lamond. His salary numbers just look so 1990s on that table, don't they?



> I was really hoping we could start developing some players in Europe and now we've got two pretty good ones playing for pretty good teams. They don't count against the cap but we pretty much own them. When all those roster spots start freeing up, they're going to fill in the gaps very nicely.


Agreed.

Alvin's 7.5M in 2007/08 is the last piece of baggage of the era of pandering to keep a whiny superstar happy. It completely failed to keep him happy, and even worse, nearly destroyed the franchise. Between the Hakeem deal and resigning AD, JYD and AW at huge premiums, the Raps were overpaid and undermanned for years.


----------



## Sporty G

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

This is a brilliant thread~~~


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Why did we play Alvin for 1 game this year? Could we not have got him off the cap after this year for not having played for so long for injury reasons? Or did we lose that when he was cleared the play? Either way he should have been cleared or played...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

^ Good Question..


----------



## aizn

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

i think the only way to get rid of his contract is for him to retire.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Updated.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Updated again after discovering a more concete figure for Jose's salary.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



speedythief said:


> Updated again after discovering a more concete figure for Jose's salary.


Nice work. I was wondering why hoopshype.com had him listed as only having a one year deal.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Salary Cap #s are a bit deceiving after you consider draft picks and resignings, how much actually useful cap space will we have this year? I hear people saying we will resign Bosh this year, why would we do that this off season and not next? And if we do, can't we wait until after using some of the cap space?

On a sidenote... who else thinks its possible we don't pick up that $3 mil option for Hoffa after next season? If he doesn't improve to the point of playing atleast 20 minutes that $3 mil is too expensive.


----------



## club101

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Thank god JR is gone


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



MentalPowerHouse said:


> Salary Cap #s are a bit deceiving after you consider draft picks and resignings, how much actually useful cap space will we have this year? I hear people saying we will resign Bosh this year, why would we do that this off season and not next? And if we do, can't we wait until after using some of the cap space?


If E-Will and A-Dub both pick up their options, and we sign a top-5 draft pick, plus a 2nd rounder, we're looking at having about $12M to spend. This is regardless of whether or not we extend Bosh.

Add around $4.4M if E-Will opts out, or about $2.2M if we buy him out.

Also add $7M if A-Dub retires, or about $3.5M if we buy him out.


If we extend Bosh now we do it before anyone else can make an offer. We skip his free agent period. It limits the number of years we can keep him for before his next contract (5 rather than 6) and the amount of money we have to pay him as a result, but the odds of him taking the offer are high because of the risk of injury/other problems. You don't turn your back on a guaranteed max money contract, as nobody has since the inception of the CBA.


----------



## Ballyhoo

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Ok, I'm bored, so let me run the numbers. Assumptions:

James opts out
Alvin doesn't retire, doesn't opt out
Eric Williams doesn't opt out
We pick 5th in 2006 draft
Salary cap will increase to $51 million next year (it's $49.5 mil this year)
Zo counts for $3.076 mil per 1st post (hoopshype lists him as $4 mil)

Total committed contracts for Alvin Wlliams, Mo-Pete, Alonzo, Eric Williams, Bosh, Villanueva, Hoffa, Bonner, Graham, Calderon, and Sow: $34,261,000. Possibly +/- a million because I don't have accurate numbers for all the contracts.

Cap hold for Mike James: $6,820,000
Cap hold for 5th pick: $2,400,000

Total Cap usage: $43,481,000
Total Cap room: $7,519,000

Alternate scenarios (in order of probability):

If we renounce Mike James: +$6,820,000
If Alvin deemed medically unfit, retires: +$6,800,000
If Raptors win lotto: -$1,250,000
Eric Williams opts out and we renounce him: +$4,364,000

Cap room (James renounced): $14,339,000
Cap room (Alvin unfit): $14,319,000
Cap room (win lotto) : $6,269,000

Well the rest of the combinations you can figure out yourself, but the odds are remote.

The cap hold on James is to maintain his early bird rights. Renouncing him just means we can't exceed the cap when re-signing him, and that's only an issue if we were planning on paying him more than his cap hold. If we sign James for less than his cap hold, then it free's up the difference. Say sign him for $5 million/year, that would free up $1.82 million. 

If BC has any plans to make a splash in the FA market or trade market this offseason then he will renounce James. We can always use the MLE to re-sign James if need be.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

At the Rap-up dinner Colangelo made a comment suggesting the Raps could have anywhere from $10-20M in cap room this summer depending on "how some things worked themselves out". IMO he was indirectly referring to A-Dub's status. Clearing his salary would be major.

I think a possible occurance would be Alvin picking his option up and retiring, ensuring he gets all of the contract he signed and not burdening us with it anymore (in terms of cap). It would push our cap space up to the point where James' hold isn't an issue--possibly enabling us to sign a player like Peja along with the guys we already have targetted.

Regardless, BC still has room to operate in terms of trades. Moving our first round pick this year could get us a high pick in a better draft it the future or allow us to trrade for a veteran who can help us in the right ways.


----------



## Ballyhoo

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Yeah, if Alvin does retire due to medical reasons and comes off the books, and we renounce James, that leaves us with $20+ million.

The free agent selection this off season isn't great, but the trade flexibility could be very valuable.


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

i am beginning to think that we need to spend the FA money on a Center.

James is crazy if he thinks he is getting 8-10 per.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Anyone know the exercise date for player options? 

Do you think Alvin could retire before the start of the season after exercising his option?


----------



## pmac34

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone know the exercise date for player options?
> 
> Do you think Alvin could retire before the start of the season after exercising his option?


hope so


----------



## babcock_sux

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



Benis007 said:


> If i were Joey G I'd be PO'd that Hoffa is making more than me.



I'm pissed that Hoffa is making more than me! he's useless


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Updated.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Updated following Araujo/Humphries + Whaley trade.


----------



## d_umengan

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



speedythief said:


> Updated following Araujo/Humphries + Whaley trade.


Great job speedy... just as im thinking.. "i wonder what the salaries are of the two new raps are.".. blamo... its already posted


i have a feeling u'll be updating that post a few more times this summer


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



d_umengan said:


> Great job speedy... just as im thinking.. "i wonder what the salaries are of the two new raps are.".. blamo... its already posted
> 
> 
> i have a feeling u'll be updating that post a few more times this summer


Think so, eh?

Updated again.


----------



## d_umengan

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



speedythief said:


> Think so, eh?
> 
> Updated again.


i have a very strong feeling you'll be updating that on wednesday night. i bet my life on it.. if nothing else.. to change #1 pick.. to a certain name


----------



## stephen1

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

I don't get it why is Olonzo Mourning in 2005-06 in the Raptors???


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Bargnani makes more money in his first year than Bosh in his fourth.

Shows how big a first overall pick contract really is.


----------



## madman

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



speedythief said:


> Bargnani makes more money in his first year than Bosh in his fourth.
> 
> Shows how big a first overall pick contract really is.


 Wow, that is really messed up


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



madman said:


> Wow, that is really messed up


Thats the way contracts are for #1s.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*



stephen1 said:


> I don't get it why is Olonzo Mourning in 2005-06 in the Raptors???


Buy-out.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

This thread is keeping me busy!


----------



## Premier

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Bosh and Ford need to be extended in the same year.

Interesting.


----------



## Ballyhoo

*2007 Cap space calculations*

*2007 Cap space calculations*



Code:


Bosh		12,000,000 (max)
Nesterovic	7,840,000
Alvin 		2,000,000*
Bargnani 	4,666,000
Humphries 	2,522,913
Graham 		1,596,600
Calderon 	2,320,000 
Ford 		8,000,000 (estimate)
PJ Tucker 	750,000 (guess)
Garbajosa 	4,000,000

* - According to a post by Jonathan Givony on another message board, the Raptors have an injury buyout clause that will reduce Alvin's salary to $2 million in the final year of his contract. 

The above totals up to $45.7 million in committed salary.

Then we have the cap hold for Mo-Pete of $7.5 million (based on 150% of his previous salary of $5 million). The cap hold is so we maintain Bird rights to re-sign him. This would bring us to $53.2 million. The estimated cap will be $52 million, we'd have no room. 

If we renounce the rights to Mo-Pete then we'll have about $6 million in space, or very slightly more than the MLE. 

Of course any further multi-year signings this offseason would reduce this number.


----------



## pmac34

*Re: 2007 Cap space calculations*



Ballyhoo said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Bosh		12,000,000 (max)
> Nesterovic	7,840,000
> Alvin 		2,000,000*
> Bargnani 	4,666,000
> Humphries 	2,522,913
> Graham 		1,596,600
> Calderon 	2,320,000
> Ford 		8,000,000 (estimate)
> PJ Tucker 	750,000 (guess)
> 
> * - According to a post by Jonathan Givony on another message board, the Raptors have an injury buyout clause that will reduce Alvin's salary to $2 million in the final year of his contract.
> 
> The above totals up to $41.7 million in committed salary.
> 
> Then we have the cap hold for Mo-Pete of $7.5 million (based on 150% of his previous salary of $5 million). The cap hold is so we maintain Bird rights to re-sign him. This would bring us to $49.2 million. The estimated cap will be $52 million, so that leaves us with $2.8 million in space, which is less than the MLE.
> 
> If we renounce the rights to Mo-Pete then we'll have about $10 million in space.
> 
> Of course any further multi-year signings this offseason, such as Garbajosa or others would reduce this number.


so bosh/fords contracts will count against the cap as their rookie contracts this year.
i think BYC is only for trades (when bosh/fords' contracts raise affects the cap).


----------



## Ballyhoo

*Re: 2007 Cap space calculations*

Sorry if it wasn't clear. Those calculations were all for _next year's_ cap space.

See here for this year's calculations, although they're out of date now with all the trades.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

The maximum will be over $13,000,000 base salary for Bosh.


----------



## Ballyhoo

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Well the max this year is $12 million for someone with Bosh's years. Since it's based on a percentage of the cap, we won't know for sure the amount until July 12th when the new salary cap is announced.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Updated.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

The 06/07 cap is going to be $53.135M, according to ESPN...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516704

The salary post has been updated to reflect this.

The luxery threshold has been raised to $65.42M.


----------



## pmac34

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

AP update?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



pmac34 said:


> AP update?


Updated.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

I'm not going to change more numbers until we get more information about Garbajosa and Salmons. I probably shouldn't even have Jorge on there yet anyways. For now both signings are speculation.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

I'm going to post a note under the salary chart explaining why Bosh's salary seems lower than expected. Otherwise the page will be updated.


----------



## open mike

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

salmons update!!


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



open mike said:


> salmons update!!


Yeah, I'll get him up there once he signs.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



speedythief said:


> Yeah, I'll get him up there once he signs.


Actually bump that, I'll assume the $23M figure is right.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Salmons removed.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Jones added.


----------



## CrookedJ

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Thanks speedy for keeping this up to date.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



CrookedJ said:


> Thanks speedy for keeping this up to date.


np

Gonna have to get Tucker and Slokar in there once we get the deet's.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Updated after A-Will's buyout.

Still no figures on Tucker or Slokar.


----------



## CrookedJ

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



speedythief said:


> Updated after A-Will's buyout.
> 
> Still no figures on Tucker or Slokar.


I imagine those two will be the minimum or close to it. So that leaves about 7 million in cap space.


----------



## pmac34

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

i cant believe we still have ten million in cap room with the roster BC has assembled


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Updated: Tucker and Slokar added.


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

Its special that you have been so diligent at keeping this for us.

props.


----------



## shookem

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

super props.

:cheers:

Do we really still have $9 mill in cap space?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



shookem said:


> super props.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Do we really still have $9 mill in cap space?


Approx., if Alvin's buy-out clause is true and my Mourning/Whaley/Barrett figures ring true.

Our roster is full but it allows us to make a lopsided trade during the season if we want.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Updated, featuring Andrea Bargnani's new salary numbers.


----------



## Brown_Balla

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2005-2006*

wow, we still got 10 mil for cap space and next season there would be alot of GOOD free agents. Its all upto BC to make the moves..


----------



## ballocks

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

a couple of things:

1) as you're well aware, i'm sure, some of the salaries (e.g. andrea bargnani) don't add up to the committed sum total. in andrea's case, i think (some of) it can be attributed to the benetton buyout, right? but what about... jose calderon, for instance? the total that's listed is 5.360... yet the sum of the two remaining years is 4.480? i don't know how to make up the difference.

2) the capspace figure is also a little strange at times. we're committed to 50 for this year with a cap level of 53, yet our cap room amounts to 9.9? also on this point, how is the cap being estimated into the future? we have figures reflecting approximate cap room but i don't see the specific cap level being used _for_ that estimate. i'm a little confused here, too. i'm trying to use 53 into the future but the math still doesn't 'add up'. for one thing, we're committed to 44 next summer and yet we have 15 in room (which would imply a 59 cap)? any info would help.

3) i think we conceded the aaron williams trade exception this summer as soon as we slid under the cap.

4) for rasho, i'm not sure how to interpret the figures. apparently we're committed to 08/09 (in order to properly amount his total salary to the 23.5 listed), but the 8.4 in that year is a team option? so... we're _not_ committed to 08/09? it doesn't really matter to me, it's just that joey graham's (for example) team option is not included in _his_ total salary (to which we're committed). do you know of something to explain the difference between the "team options" here? or put differently, why are we committed to one and not the other?

(sorry, just read over this post and it looks like i'm criticizing the chart, and i'm not at all. i'm just confused. i'm wondering if there's some information you have behind some of these numbers that i'm not aware of... and if there's not, and the simple explanation is that you just don't have the time to constantly go over it and correct it, that's fine! i was just wondering if i might've been missing anything...)

thanks speedy.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*



ballocks said:


> a couple of things:
> 
> 1) as you're well aware, i'm sure, some of the salaries (e.g. andrea bargnani) don't add up to the committed sum total. in andrea's case, i think (some of) it can be attributed to the benetton buyout, right? but what about... jose calderon, for instance? the total that's listed is 5.360... yet the sum of the two remaining years is 4.480? i don't know how to make up the difference.





> 2) the capspace figure is also a little strange at times. we're committed to 50 for this year with a cap level of 53, yet our cap room amounts to 9.9? also on this point, how is the cap being estimated into the future? we have figures reflecting approximate cap room but i don't see the specific cap level being used _for_ that estimate. i'm a little confused here, too. i'm trying to use 53 into the future but the math still doesn't 'add up'. for one thing, we're committed to 44 next summer and yet we have 15 in room (which would imply a 59 cap)? any info would help.


Fixed.



> 3) i think we conceded the aaron williams trade exception this summer as soon as we slid under the cap.


O rly? Is that a CBA rule?



> 4) for rasho, i'm not sure how to interpret the figures. apparently we're committed to 08/09 (in order to properly amount his total salary to the 23.5 listed), but the 8.4 in that year is a team option? so... we're _not_ committed to 08/09? it doesn't really matter to me, it's just that joey graham's (for example) team option is not included in _his_ total salary (to which we're committed). do you know of something to explain the difference between the "team options" here? or put differently, why are we committed to one and not the other?


Fixed. Wrong colour. Player, not team option.



> (sorry, just read over this post and it looks like i'm criticizing the chart, and i'm not at all. i'm just confused. i'm wondering if there's some information you have behind some of these numbers that i'm not aware of... and if there's not, and the simple explanation is that you just don't have the time to constantly go over it and correct it, that's fine! i was just wondering if i might've been missing anything...)
> 
> thanks speedy.


Thanks for paying attention. Sometimes I update the numbers and forget to update others, as with the cap space subtotal.

I know Bryan said we have 'about 2 million in cap' and I know the difference is in Zo's buyout, but I don't know the true numbers so it's hard to make it perfect.

If you see anything else please let me know. Thx.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Cap numbers updated again. I think they are okay now.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

Updated to reflect the latest figures.


----------



## pmac34

*Re: Toronto Raptors Team Salary Chart & Draft Pick Information 2006...*

we have TJ, Andrea, and Chris locked up for this year and 3 more....


I like very much, yes


----------



## speedythief

Updated following Jones trade.


----------



## TJ Ford

Wow, Speedythief, thanks so much for this. It really clears everything up.

Looks like we don't have much cap space for next year. :sad:


----------

